

Stop Blogging. - jnunemaker
http://orderedlist.com/our-writing/blog/articles/stop-blogging/

======
ggchappell
This is becoming a serious problem in some areas.

For example, the amount of help available for Ubuntu on the web is wonderful;
however, the number of out of date pages is enormous. A few days ago I was
trying to fix a problem with the NTP setup on my Ubuntu machine. I found it
quite difficult to get current, correct information.

The solution given in this article is okay for them. On the other hand, blog
or not, you can't expect the average helpful person who posts some info to
maintain that info _forever_.

So: what to do about this?

~~~
hexis
"I found it quite difficult to get current, correct information."

OTOH, having information in a clearly dated format, like a blog, is helpful in
letting you know when information might be out of date. Publishing information
with less clearly marked dates won't make information more correct, it'll just
leave us with fewer clues when trying to evaluate it.

~~~
phildawes
Totally agree. I use blogs to document stuff at work for this reason. You
can't rely on people frequently going back to increasing numbers of old
documents to update them, so you must leave clues for the reader as to what
the context was when the article was written. Date is a really important part
of that.

------
maurycy
Why? Let's wait some time and Google is going to prioritize fresher content
more. They should not have any problems with assigning dates to blog posts.

Actually, "Specific date range" is step in this direction.

Edit: The interesting point is that the writing is now have to be much more
iterative than it was few years ago. Content is now nearly always "work in
progress".

